# Bekomm CDR Datei nicht auf , bitte DRINGEND!!!!



## benoman (22. August 2001)

Hallo erstmals.

Also das ist mein erster Beitrag und ich bin am verzweifeln, ich brauche dringend Hilfe zum Corel Draw. Ich habe ein total wichtiges Dokument erstellt das 83MB groß ist (viele Photos importiert) usw. Dann sind wir mit unseren Büro umgesiedelt.

Als ich gestern versuchte das Dokument aufzumachen, ging es nicht, ich hab nun schon die Corel Draw 10 Version installiert. Wenn ich versuche das Dokument zu öffnen bekomme ich nur eine Weiße leere Seite. Was kann das sein und wie kann ich das Beheben. Das Dokument hat aber bei den Eigenschaft 83 MB und ist eine ganz normale CDR Datei. Er lädt nicht mal binne 2 Sekunden ist die Weiße Seite da. Ich schätze mal bei einer Datei in dieser größe wird die Ladezeit sicherlich nicht nur 2 - 3 Sekunden betragen. 


Naja 

Vielleicht hatte ja jemand von euch schon mal das gleiche Problem und weiß was mann da tun kann , es währe echt total wichtig, weil an diesem Dokument habe ich 2 Monate gearbeitet.


Danke im Vorraus

THX :_


----------



## Flame (22. August 2001)

*hmm*

soviel zu datensicherung. 

versuche es doch mal auf ner anderen maschine.
wenn die tot ist, hat corel aber immer noch ne backup datei.
es sei denn, du hast diese gelöscht.


----------



## oezer (22. August 2001)

hmm.. versuche mal mit illustrator oder photoshop zu öffnen und diese dann in einer gängigen Format abzuspeichern.

Allerdings CDR-Fehler ist soweit ich weiss --> File = Nirvana.

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## benoman (22. August 2001)

*Keine Chance auch mit anderen Progs*

Ich habs schon mit allen programmen auf anderen Rechner usw. probiert, er macht immer nur ein leeres dokument auf. ;(( ;((


----------



## Flame (25. August 2001)

*hattest du*

dein system neu aufgesetzt?

vielleicht findet er irgendwelche plugins oder so nicht.
ist mir rätzelhaft.


----------



## benoman (29. August 2001)

*Keine Chance mehr die Datei zu retten!!*

OK Jungs, danke dass ihr mir helfen wolltet, aber ich war eben bei
einem Grafiker und der sieht keine Chance mehr die Datei zu rette.
Haben echt alles probiert aber leider.

Also BACKUP BACKUP BACKUP BACKUP
 :#


----------

